# Anthing around nipple/elbow lately??



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Has anyone seen or heard of any action on the edge in the past couple of days? Water color? Thinking about going this weekend. Thanks


----------



## rutinvco (Sep 14, 2009)

*South of 131*

We fished about 8 miles south of the 131 Hole on Thursday and picked up a couple of decent yellow fins. They were scattered around a lot of birds and bonita that were tearing up the water and bait. Lots of bonita knockdowns, but then a yellowfin would set the reels singing. They seemed to hit everything we put out. One was 55 pounds and one was 45 pounds. Should have put a couple of more in the boat, but we have some skills still to learn.


----------



## 26pursuit (Oct 3, 2007)

trolled from the nipple to the elbow Saturday, caught a few bonitas, had a sailfish swim through our spread but wasn't interested, caught some chicken dolphin around some floating debris. Wasn't a great day but was flat calm. Green water is out there


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Spur and up to 20 miles south of the Spur, as of Saturday/Sunday was in blue-green with scattered grass, and not much life


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the feed back!!! Gonna head out sat night to the spur for some swording and then troll north all day sunday and see what happens.


----------

